# Portion-Control Dishware Helps Obese Diabetics Lose Weight



## SamanthaNY (Jun 29, 2007)

_Marked up plates and bowls led to 5% weight loss and cut need for medication__

-- Robert Preidt

TUESDAY, June 26 (HealthDay News) -- Using a plate and cereal bowl that indicate proper portion sizes helped obese patients with diabetes lose weight and decrease their use of glucose-controlling medications, says a Canadian study. The plates -- divided into painted-line sections for carbohydrates, proteins, vegetables, cheese and sauce -- held enough for an 800-calorie meal for men and a 650-calorie meal for women. The bowl allowed for a 200-calorie serving of cereal and milk. Over six months, about half of 122 patients (average age 56) used the portion-control plates and bowls, while the rest of the patients received usual care consisting of dietary assessments and teaching by dietitians. The patients who used the portion-control plates and bowls lost an average of 1.8 percent of their body weight, compared to an average of 0.1 percent among those who received usual care. The University of Calgary researchers also found that 16.9 percent of the patients who used the portion-control plates and bowls, which were donated by a U.K. company called The Diet Plate, lost at least 5 percent of their body weight, compared with 4.6 percent of patients who received usual care.
"This is important, as a 5 percent weight loss has been shown to be clinically significant in terms of decreasing morbidity and mortality associated with obesity-linked disorders such as cancer and (heart attack)," the study authors wrote. The use of diabetes medications decreased by 26.2 percent among patients using the plates and bowls, compared with 10.8 percent among those who received usual care. The portion-control plates and bowls offer a simple, inexpensive method of weight control that shows promise in helping obese people with diabetes, the study authors concluded.
The findings were published in the June 25 issue of the journal Archives of Internal Medicine.
_

Interesting, the company they're referencing, The Diet Plate UK offers a attractive-enough looking product,







but I found another one that seems much more exacting with it's portion control, and much more versatile as a food storage and preparation product


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 29, 2007)

But...if obese people were really that hungry and couldn't control their portions...would it matter what they put their food in? Wouldn't we just go back and fill up a second, third, fourth, etc. time? 

Doesn't seem worth it to me...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Jeez, the styrofoam lunch trays at high school would be better than that is. At least there's not much mixage with them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> But...if obese people were really that hungry and couldn't control their portions...would it matter what they put their food in? Wouldn't we just go back and fill up a second, third, fourth, etc. time?
> 
> Doesn't seem worth it to me...


I think the idea there is to help people be conscious of their portions, not necessarily to be a rigid control. 

I know for me, I would be much more likely to pile the plate if there were no little dividers. And sure - I could load up more if I wanted, but I'd be _aware _of it, instead of just a few more mouthfuls... it would require effort and decisions to eat more than I needed. These may seem like silly or annoying changes to some - but for others, it makes just enough difference for them to gain some measure of control.



Blackjack said:


> Jeez, the styrofoam lunch trays at high school would be better than that is. At least there's not much mixage with them.



I know! And that version was more expensive than the better one. Go figure. I guess cuz it's an import?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> But...if obese people were really that hungry and couldn't control their portions...would it matter what they put their food in? Wouldn't we just go back and fill up a second, third, fourth, etc. time?
> 
> Doesn't seem worth it to me...




Yeah, I have a feeling this would not really work longterm, but I suppose it is a psychological tool. I can imagine the 'novelty' of the things might keep me focused for a bit, and it might help me have a very clear view of what an 'appropriate' serving size might be. 

I remember I was going to buy that Deal A Meal thingy..but I knew me and knew it would be a waste of money.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought the second one tonite. Portion control is my biggest problem. Thanks for the Info Samantha. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 30, 2007)

Portion control is a problem for me too, and I think that the plates are a good idea. The only thing that's stopping me from buying a set is the obnoxious "The Diet Plate" scrawled in white script around the edges. Sheesh, I guess I could only eat alone with these.

Something more discreet, and actually cute, would get my purchase!


----------



## Emma (Jun 30, 2007)

wow thats a brilliant idea! thanks


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 30, 2007)

You know, it took me quite a while to learn what proper portions were. Now, I know and I can make a conscious and informed choice to consume a proper portion or not. 

Dinnerware is pretty much out of control as far as size and it was frustrating to plate a normal healthy properly portioned meal and have it look skimpy on the dishes. It played a mind trick with me and made me feel as if I was not getting enough or was being deprived because my plate or bowl wasn't full.

I am all for those kinds of tools and for smaller portion-appropriate dinnerware. I'd LOVE to see some more choices in contemporary dinnerware that were not grossly oversized (cereal bowls the size of old mixing bowls, dinner plates the size of old serving platters, juice glasses the size of old tumblers, etc...)

Tracy


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2007)

It's still just a diet, no matter what mechanism is used to control the portions...and just like any diet, when it gets inconvenient, you get sick of it, and/or you get "the cravings"; the result is going to be the same...as much or more put back on than what was lost, and the only real permanent weight loss is in the region of your wallet.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 30, 2007)

That may be the case for you, Zandoz - and I'm glad to hear you voice that, if it's the case. However, other people do find tricks and tools that work for them (like this plate idea), so it'd be nice if you were a little less negative in that respect, okay?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2007)

While they may not be great for the appetite disordered, for eating disordered people (BED, COE, BN especially), these are a terrific tool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> That may be the case for you, Zandoz - and I'm glad to hear you voice that, if it's the case. However, other people do find tricks and tools that work for them (like this plate idea), so it'd be nice if you were a little less negative in that respect, okay?




Hmmmm....I thought I was pretty much echoing the unofficial official position on diets around here. If the exact same portions were part of a new fad diet book promoted on some pop culture talk show or obnoxious commercial, and I said what I did, the "Right on!" chorus would be loud and clear. But OK, I'll say no more except for that I'd love to see a survey of folks buying those plates now, a couple years down the road, to see if what's on those plates is food or dust.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 30, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Hmmmm....I thought I was pretty much echoing the unofficial official position on diets around here.



Eating normal healthy portions of food in lieu of "free feeding" is also a widely prescribed method of controlling and helping control type two diabetes and related insulin disorders. MINOR weight loss of as little as 5 percent of body weight (only 15 pounds on a 300 pound body) is known to help diabetecs gain and maintain tight control on less medications. I know some people have massive poles up the ass about ANY amount of weight loss, but aren't those few precious pounds worth somebody possibly being healthier without having to take more pills with potentially serious side effects? Or without having to shoot insulin as often or even at all? 

The calorie levels for a meal eaten on those plates are not even in the deprivation range. 800 for men, 650 for women. This amount of caloric intake at one meal is not subsistence rations, we are talking a good, healthy, balanced, non-deprivatory, normally portioned meal.

I guess some people feel that anything short of a binge is "dieting". And that any precious pound lost is one pound too many. 

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought one of the plates. I will use it. I need to lose weight and I want to lose weight for me.

I'm going to damn well do what is right for me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 30, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Hmmmm....I thought I was pretty much echoing the unofficial official position on diets around here. If the exact same portions were part of a new fad diet book promoted on some pop culture talk show or obnoxious commercial, and I said what I did, the "Right on!" chorus would be loud and clear. But OK, I'll say no more except for that I'd love to see a survey of folks buying those plates now, a couple years down the road, to see if what's on those plates is food or dust.


Despite this product's name, this is *not *about a diet, and the initial information says as much. It's about diabetics controlling their illness, and finding a new tool to help them do so. Will it work? I don't know. Seems like it might. The point is that I'm willing to bring these new ideas here and present them to people so they can choose for themselves. I don't put it in the perspective of "here, nothing will help you, you're doomed forever and any new tools will just make you fatter and waste your money, but read _*this!*_", because it's 1) unhelpful and 2) untrue. 

I'm not suggesting that you support this product, or stop posting. If you feel nothing will work for _you_, tools will only waste _your_ money and make _you _fatter - that's fine... for _you_. All I'm asking is that you not sing that song as if it's _everyone's_ fate. People need a little hope and a little help - that's what this board is about. I like that we all participate... I just think it's unfair to trash something for everyone just because it's something that you don't believe in for yourself.

And it doesn't matter what's on those plates in two years. The point isn't to prove anyone wrong (or right), or even to sell plates. The point is to bring in some ideas that might help. If a few readers here find that they're excited about an idea, or a new tool to improve their health... and maybe that leads to another idea, or some change they'll made... that's all I need to consider it a success.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2007)

Sam I thought these were great.

Are they going to force everyone to eat a 'normal' amount? No.

Are they potentially helpful for some people? Yes.

I hope good health is never sacrificed to the Size Acceptance cause.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> While they may not be great for the appetite disordered, for eating disordered people (BED, COE, BN especially), these are a terrific tool. Thanks for sharing.




You know, I was mulling this over (before I read your post). I was thinking that I'm "protesting" it somehow in my mind. But then again, that's part of my problem.. CONTROL issues over eating/food (not just MY self control but a hard resentment of being told what and how to eat). It's a PORTION CONTROLLER....this knowledge might not work for me. However, if I just go and buy myself smaller bowls and plates (I have read of this "trick" many times, too) but hold the understanding in my mind that I can refill it however many times I want, it might work. It's in the "permission" part of it all that I run into barriers in my mind.... but as my eating has been tempering out these past years, I find myself actually WANTING smaller portions sometimes....

I suppose as far as my own ED (COE and diet compulsion too) just something more "casual" as in smaller but no lines, might be okay. Of course, I can't speak for others


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm kind of intrigued by them, LoveB. I haven't bought one yet, but I think it'll be interesting to try one of the sectioned plates, and then transfer the measured food to my _regular _plates, just to see how it looks as compared to how I now normally serve food. My guess is that it'll be eye-opening and pretty shocking. I can't see myself eating out of these plates every day forever, but it'll be nice to be able to use them for a double-check on portion size now and then.

Seems like this would be useful for fat people of all health levels.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm kind of intrigued by them, LoveB. I haven't bought one yet, but I think it'll be interesting to try one of the sectioned plates, and then transfer the measured food to my _regular _plates, just to see how it looks as compared to how I now normally serve food. My guess is that it'll be eye-opening and pretty shocking. I can't see myself eating out of these plates every day forever, but it'll be nice to be able to use them for a double-check on portion size now and then.
> 
> Seems like this would be useful for fat people of all health levels.



As TSL said, these would be great for anyone who has a hard time determining what a healthy amount of food is. That could include people with eating disorders and even those who are not eating a balanced diet, up to and including anyone who has been on a fad diet at some point and is unsure of what ____ ounces of meat/rice/salad dressing looks like.

I see portion control as a way to practice healthy eating. It is neither restrictive nor overindulgent.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 30, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> As TSL said, these would be great for anyone who has a hard time determining what a healthy amount of food is. That could include people with eating disorders and even those who are not eating a balanced diet, up to and including anyone who has been on a fad diet at some point and is unsure of what ____ ounces of meat/rice/salad dressing looks like.
> 
> I see portion control as a way to practice healthy eating. It is neither restrictive nor overindulgent.



Very good point. I guess I tend to be myopic in thinking of only fat people when it comes to difficulty with food choices. I'm glad you guys have pointed out how it can help others too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm really unclear how portion control isn't "restrictive" if you want more......:blink: 
If that's all you can eat, regardless of how much you want (as in terms of wanting more) , it is being controlled. 

Just because it's a pretty bowl and YOU (figurative you, not literal) like it, doesn't mean it's not a device meant to CONTROL hence the words "portion control"

The main idea of these bowls is to make people eat less......


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm really unclear how portion control isn't "restrictive" if you want more......:blink:
> If that's all you can eat, regardless of how much you want (as in terms of wanting more) , it is being controlled.
> 
> Just because it's a pretty bowl and YOU (figurative you, not literal) like it, doesn't mean it's not a device meant to CONTROL hence the words "portion control"
> ...



Not to _make _them - to help them. For me, I will plow through pretty much any portion that's put in front of me, and I won't realize until way too late that it was too much food for me, and I'm now too full and uncomfortable. It is my desire to have a better idea what portions work best for me - so having these plates will help me see that, since my current 'eye' for food is allowing too much. I'm not restricting what food I want - if I want more than the plate offers, I'll get it. But that will be a conscious decision and effort *after *I've eaten what should be appropriate - so it causes my brain to double-think if I really want that extra food. What the plate will do is _teach _me what amounts are generally appropriate. I'm unable to do that now. For diabetics, the plate will teach them what proportions will best manage their blood sugars. 

It is about control to a point, you're right. But the more important point (to me) is that it's about education. It not only teaches you what quantities are generally appropriate, but also what percentage mix of foods is healthiest. 

That's how I see it anyway. It's not really a tool I would use for losing weight, but more because I just feel icky when I overeat, and I'd like a tool for distributing portions in a more healthy way.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> ...these would be great for anyone who has a hard time determining what a healthy amount of food is. That could include people with eating disorders and even those who are not eating a balanced diet, up to and including anyone who has been on a fad diet at some point and is unsure of what ____ ounces of meat/rice/salad dressing looks like.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm really unclear how portion control isn't "restrictive" if you want more......:blink:
> If that's all you can eat, regardless of how much you want (as in terms of wanting more) , it is being controlled.



It forces the person, hopefully, to think about why they're eating more. Am I hungry? Depressed? Tired? Happy? Interested in the taste? Portion control things don't work for me because my goal always becomes cutting and dividing and subtracting and perfectionism. 

Richard Simmons once said something I thought was spot-on: "All of us are emotional, but some of us are acutely emotional... Some of us deal with that with spaghetti and meatballs, or mashed potatoes, or green beans and ham, or ice cream..." For those of us who use food to express motion, we have to find tools to make us stop and analyze what we're doing. Food (or lack of it) is not something to be used to medicate, at any weight. Like you said, GEF, we have to give ourselves permission to eat to satiation, but we have to have the tools to make sure we're not abusing ourselves.


----------



## imfree (Jun 30, 2007)

The Dishware is nothing more than a convenient means of serving
measured portions of food. I've been to a dietician as part of my diabetes education. Seeing the USDA-measured portion sizes is a real eye-opener. I know
I consume far more than normal portions. Use of the dishware simply makes one aware of how much he/she eats, seconds or thirds are the person's own decision.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2007)

imfree said:


> The Dishware is nothing more than a convenient means of serving
> measured portions of food. I've been to a dietician as part of my diabetes education. Seeing the USDA-measured portion sizes is a real eye-opener. I know
> I consume far more than normal portions. Use of the dishware simply makes one aware of how much he/she eats, seconds or thirds are the person's own decision.



Yes, but eating more appropriate portions of foods that affect your blood sugar can save your life. Having to get up to put a second or third portion on your plate makes you aware. If a person is killing themselves with what they're eating, constant awareness is probably a good thing, at any weight.


----------



## imfree (Jun 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, but eating more appropriate portions of foods that affect your blood sugar can save your life. Having to get up to put a second or third portion on your plate makes you aware. If a person is killing themselves with what they're eating, constant awareness is probably a good thing, at any weight.




I agree with you about the awareness. At the very least, the dishware is a
constant reminder for those who wish to change their eating habits.


----------



## kr7 (Jun 30, 2007)

Recently (about 6 weeks ago) I purchased one of these plates. So far I had mixed results. I should explain that the reason I thought this might work well for me, is that I have a broken "hunger mechanism" in my body. What I mean is that I do not feel "hungry" or "not hungry" in increments. Instead, I feel only the extremes. That is, I feel nothing until I am so hungry that I feel physically ill. Then, when I am eating, I feel nothing until I am too full. Weird, I know.  

The first few weeks I lost a few pounds. Nothing drastic. Maybe about 5 lbs. I thought that was great, but very soon the weight loss stopped. I don't necessarily think it's completely the fault of the plate. I find, however, that for my particular lifestyle at this very moment it isn't working. First of all, this plate is really designed for a typical western (meat and potatos) diet, whereas I am a vegetarian. I tend to eat things that are hard to classify along these lines.

The other problem has nothing to do with the plate, and is due to an incredibly stressful period in my life. For the moment, it is necessary for me to spend around 8 to 10 hours a day studying. This leaves no time to prepare food, let alone, dilly-dally with figuring out which product goes where. I basically grab whatever, and whenever I can.

My conclusion is that this product has a very good potential especially for a standard type diet. I plan on trying to use it again, when things come down around here. After all, I believe that experts advise against starting a diet at a time of great upheaval.  

Chris


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm really unclear how portion control isn't "restrictive" if you want more......:blink:
> If that's all you can eat, regardless of how much you want (as in terms of wanting more) , it is being controlled.
> 
> Just because it's a pretty bowl and YOU (figurative you, not literal) like it, doesn't mean it's not a device meant to CONTROL hence the words "portion control"
> ...



I don't see portion control as eating less. I see it as helping one to eat the correct amount of food to maintain good health and fuel one's body. As Sam said, oftentimes we are unaware of what a healthy amount of food is, and that can mean for those who restrict food as well as those that eat more than their bodies need.

Naturally, anyone can eat as much as they want. A small bowl or plate won't stop that, but it will offer guidance about what a healthy amount of food looks like.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> While they may not be great for the appetite disordered, for eating disordered people (BED, COE, BN especially), these are a terrific tool. Thanks for sharing.




I with ya on that one love. My mind is my greatest enemy. However, if I wasn't born all mentally crazy about food...those might work cos most fat folks don't have an eating disorder and most fat folks are not on Dimensions loving it, they are confused about why they are so big when they only eat a plate of food per meal...tools like these can show people who need/want to control portions, how to do so

And I think COE and BN are more related that most people realise. It's just by the time I realised I was fat fat, I was 11 and didn't realise I could use tricks to lessen the effects of my disease. But I won't get into it, lol...just know I completely understand eating disorders.

Thanks Sam, for sharing!

And I think it is interesting that anytime someone posts anything about weight loss it makes people panic. I don't think these plates would help me one toss, but ya know, the might help Lucy on the other side of town who is less over weight and crazy than me, and if it helps someone, sweet.

Weight loss is not my enemy. Crazy diets like the Cabbage Soup diet are my enemy. Portion control is not a crazy diet and it therefore not the enemy. Control in life is necessary...otherwise I would have done many a things illegal.


----------



## Friday (Jul 1, 2007)

The problem with portion control for me at least is that I just am not going to break out a scale or the measuring cups and I am really good at bullshitting myself about how much 1/2 a cup of mashed potatoes is. As Tracy mentioned, even a small weight loss can mean a lot towards controlling sugar levels for a diabetic and after I was diagnosed I started using a salad plate or bowl instead of a dinner plate. I go back for seconds when I want them but even two portions on the small dishes don't add up to what I can pile on a regular plate without it being what I call full. It really has made a difference and I'm on the bare minimum of medication. It's been totally worth it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm kind of intrigued by them, LoveB. I haven't bought one yet, but I think it'll be interesting to try one of the sectioned plates, and then transfer the measured food to my _regular _plates, just to see how it looks as compared to how I now normally serve food. My guess is that it'll be eye-opening and pretty shocking. I can't see myself eating out of these plates every day forever, but it'll be nice to be able to use them for a double-check on portion size now and then.
> 
> Seems like this would be useful for fat people of all health levels.



I agree, Sammie. For me it just seems like it allows you to eat consciously, and deliberately. Rather than automatically "filling a plate" whether we're hungry or not, as many of us do, this would have the potential to make someone really think about what they're putting on their plate, how hungry they are, how much they think they'll eat and the like. 

I tend to eat on smaller plates now, and for a similar reason. If I use a big plate, I tend to eat more, and have a tendency to overstuff myself to the point of discomfort. The smaller plate reminds me that I have a smaller stomach now and is a visual cue to how much I can eat safely.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm really unclear how portion control isn't "restrictive" if you want more......:blink:
> If that's all you can eat, regardless of how much you want (as in terms of wanting more) , it is being controlled.
> 
> Just because it's a pretty bowl and YOU (figurative you, not literal) like it, doesn't mean it's not a device meant to CONTROL hence the words "portion control"
> ...



I suppose you're right -- the ultimate goal may be to eat less. Or it may be to just help people be conscious of how much they eat. Are larger plates a way to make us eat more? Not necessarily, but the result is the same -- bigger crockery generally means we eat more. Smaller means we generally eat less. Since most of us truly eat more than we need (or very often want -- we just kind of fill our plates automatically), this seems like a good tool for those who want a visual cue to help them be more aware of how much they eat.

I can't speak for other countries but American portion sizes are way out of control. This includes restaurant eating as well as just plain old servings of food or drink. Often several servings will be in the bag or can or jar, but more often than not we'll eat the whole thing, duping ourselves into thinking we're eating "one" serving when in fact we're eating three. Now sometimes food manufacturers do this so they can tell us we're consuming "only x calories" -- by making the serving size ridiculously small they can get away with that. But also, sometimes we DO eat several servings of something unconsciously.

I'd never want to control someone else's eating. But I think that being aware of what we eat is a good thing.



Friday said:


> The problem with portion control for me at least is that I just am not going to break out a scale or the measuring cups and I am really good at bullshitting myself about how much 1/2 a cup of mashed potatoes is.



Exactly so, and I think this plays into why people generally underestimate how much they eat by up to 75%. I was pretty dead on with mine, but that's because a) I'm a bit anal and b) I spent a lifetime dieting -- a deck of cards is 3 oz of protein, blah blah blah I could recite the whole thing. 

1/2 cup of mashed potatoes looks like NOTHING and yet.... that's a serving. When's the last time any of us (and that includes me post WLS) ate 1/2 of mashed potatoes. Or pasta. Or rice. It looks like a ridiculously small amount of food because we're used to eating so much more.


----------

